# Natty bulking progress thread



## Porkchop

Just started my bulk cycle a couple weeks ago, so posting a few pics and reminders that I can document as things go.

Height 5'10

Weight 72kg

My definition has been better than my strength in the past, so I've decided to do Stronglifts 5x5.

Currently on

Squat 57.5kg

Bench 65kg

Press 45kg

Row 52.5kg

Dead lift 85kg

Split into two workouts, squats every session:

Workout 1:

Squats

Bench

Row

Workout 2:

Squats

Press

Deadlift

After workout 1, finish with 5x5 clean and press, upping weight 2.5kg increments. Currently on 45kg

After workout 2, finish with 5x5 pullups/chinups in various hand grips each set.

Not heavy lifts I know, but strong lifts gets you starting off lighter and working up past your PB's.

Initial photos














Already started to put a bit on around the waist lol but bulking is deffo the way to go for me right now. I'm not too fussed about keeping strictly lean gains, I'm motivated enough to burn any excess off when I'm ready.

Diet is anything I can chuck down my neck that isn't too unhealthy, lots of whole milk, mackerel, jacket potatoes, more milk, chicken fillets, turkey breast steaks, even more milk.

Supplement wise I'm using myprotein total gainer whey, and their pulse v4.

Feel free to sound off with any tips or advice or (constructive) criticism.


----------



## ki3rz

Good luck pal, I got my squat from 45 up to 120 in about 3 months using stronglifts, all while cutting so you should see the lifts shoot up.


----------



## leeds_01

porkchop - have u stated why ur doin 5x5?

will u be doin this method of training for your entire cycle?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i had a similar result with a rippetoe workout, i went from stalling on my second set of squats at 60k..dropped the weight to 50, at the 3 month mark it was at 3x5 @100kg, bit later tried stronglifts and took my standing shoulder press from 42.5kg 3x5 to 52.5kg 5x5, pretty good program imo


----------



## Porkchop

leeds_01 said:


> porkchop - have u stated why ur doin 5x5?
> 
> will u be doin this method of training for your entire cycle?


Hey Leeds, yeah this is my first proper attempt at bulking and from my limited knowledge the strongs 5x5 seemed to complement a bulking cycle. I thought it would be good to get stronger in the compounds i guess. I was thinking about doing it the whole time. why, any suggestions otherwise dude?


----------



## leeds_01

nothing wrong with 5x5 if it works for u mate

however i'd defo change it around/switch it round a bit once in a while every few weeks like 4x12 on some movements or 3x10 whatever

im sure your gains will come fast tho mate if u really focus on it all if its yout first cycle at bulking

like the fact u got good compound lifts there tho mate as part of the routine dead/squat/bench/overhead


----------



## J H

I'm sure it wont take you long to see some big improvements mate!

Personally never done 5x5, may have to give it a go


----------



## Porkchop

Cheers for the input both.

Might be worth doing at the end of each month, mixing the set/rep and doing some isolations as well. Will have a think about that.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oioi porkchop, natty bulking myself, keeping a similier diet to ya, how many cals u getting?

av u tried myprotein hrd gainer extreme?


----------



## Porkchop

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi porkchop, natty bulking myself, keeping a similier diet to ya, how many cals u getting?
> 
> av u tried myprotein hrd gainer extreme?


Alright mate, around 3000-3500 at most, some days find it hard to remember to eat that bit more. Yeah, I looked at total gainer and hard gain extreme, went with TG in the end only cuz had to pick one. Have you been on the hard gainer extreme? Any good? I tried a tip from one of the oldies Reg Park, and sprinkled a scoop of protein powder on my breakfast today! Wasn't bad actually lol


----------



## Porkchop

I don't believe it.

Somehow I've managed to delete the first post of this thread using that bloody forum app on my phone. Grr

I'll have to write it again <sigh>


----------



## Porkchop

Here we go again...

Currently on a bulking cycle doing stronglifts 5x5, about 2 weeks into it. This consists of:

Squats

Bench

Overhead press

Bent over row

Deadlift

These are split into two workouts, and I add a couple of exercises that work well for me:

Warm up - 2 sets each exercise with weight at 50% of 5RM

Workout 1:

Squats 5x5

Bench 5x5

Row 5x5

Clean and press 5x5

Workout 2:

Squats 5x5

Press 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

Chinups 5x5 each set different grip

Cycle is 2 days train, one day off.

Food wise, I'm just chucking down my neck as much as I can of these -

Whole milk, eggs, mackerel, tuna, more milk, chicken fillets, turkey steak, peanut butter (from supplement manufacturer, without all the crap in it), brown rice, even more milk.







Stats:

Height - 5 ft 10

Weight - 76 kgs

Calories consumed target 3000-3500 daily

Current lifts:

Squat - 57.5kg

Bench - 62.5kg

Press - 45kg

Row - 55kg

Deadlift - 85kg

Not big lifts by any stretch at the mo, but confident that with stronglifts in a month or two I'll be breaking some PB's.

Feel free to sound off with any advice support or (constructive) criticism.


----------



## todski

good luck , im doing a 5x5 for compounds and 4 x 8 - 10 for other lifts its working well.


----------



## Porkchop

Good to know todski. Just curious, are your 4 x 8 routines on a separate day to your compounds, or on the same day?


----------



## musio

Good luck, will follow this one. Check out myfitnesspal for cal help


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Porkchop said:


> Alright mate, around 3000-3500 at most, some days find it hard to remember to eat that bit more. Yeah, I looked at total gainer and hard gain extreme, went with TG in the end only cuz had to pick one. Have you been on the hard gainer extreme? Any good? I tried a tip from one of the oldies Reg Park, and sprinkled a scoop of protein powder on my breakfast today! Wasn't bad actually lol


ye i bought sum the other day so not long enough to c results but helps get an easy 800 cals, got suger and shyt init but like u said i dont really care lol


----------



## Porkchop

musio said:


> Good luck, will follow this one. Check out myfitnesspal for cal help


Thxs buddy, will do


----------



## Porkchop

Gorgeous_George said:


> ye i bought sum the other day so not long enough to c results but helps get an easy 800 cals, got suger and shyt init but like u said i dont really care lol


I'm all for the easy cals mate lol.

Sounds good, might get some after I finish mine.


----------



## Porkchop

musio said:


> Good luck, will follow this one. Check out myfitnesspal for cal help


Took your advice. Glad I did!

That site is amazing, it had every single thing I'd eaten today on its database.

So, I put the maximum amount to gain that it allowed on the site, which was something like a pound a week target. It said my calorie target should be 2790.

What I ate today came out to 3314. Happy with that! I could increase it a bit more by adding some oats at brekkie (I usually do, but forgot today).

I thought it was going to be harder to maintain over 3000 cals, but its doable.

Thxs for the excellent suggestion of that website, massive help


----------



## ki3rz

what happened to the OP


----------



## Porkchop

It got deleted accidentally lol. I was trying to update and add something else, next thing I knew it had gone!

Anyways, I wrote another one further down the thread , best I could do


----------



## Porkchop

Hmm, now its magically reappeared again! At least the thread makes sense with the OP.

Anyway, uploading a couple of photos as starting points..





Face lol.


----------



## J H

Myfitnesspal is so helpful. I am always to lazy to work out my calories so its nice that it can do it for you!

If you still want to add more calories, you thought about adding instant oats to your protein shakes?


----------



## Porkchop

Yeah definitely good to do that. I've got some MP instant oats and sometimes just add them to milk. Protein shake wise I'm using that total gainer at the mo and just thought it might be too much to put oats in it as well. But might be a good idea.

My breakfast this morning was 914 calories, got my 3000 in today :thumbup:


----------



## J H

Yeah probably be too much if you added oats to that. Does it taste ok with just milk? Never tried it


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Porkchop said:


> Yeah definitely good to do that. I've got some MP instant oats and sometimes just add them to milk. Protein shake wise I'm using that total gainer at the mo and just thought it might be too much to put oats in it as well. But might be a good idea.
> 
> My breakfast this morning was 914 calories, got my 3000 in today :thumbup:


3 scoops of protein

1 pint of milk

1 scoop of maltidextrine

2 spoons of olive oil

=blitz

u got an easy 1000 cals there, have 1 pre wo, 1 post wo and 1 before bed thats 3000 easy cals, then on top of meals, easy 4000k a day


----------



## Porkchop

I would say its drinkable. Doesn't make you gag or anything, its just...a bit flavourless. Certainly worth doing if you've run out of protein lol.

I'm thinking about making some protein flapjacks. I'm positive I saw someone post a recipe or something that gave you loads of oats and protein etc for cheap.


----------



## Mandzhalas

good luck


----------



## Porkchop

Gorgeous_George said:


> 3 scoops of protein
> 
> 1 pint of milk
> 
> 1 scoop of maltidextrine
> 
> 2 spoons of olive oil
> 
> =blitz
> 
> u got an easy 1000 cals there, have 1 pre wo, 1 post wo and 1 before bed thats 3000 easy cals, then on top of meals, easy 4000k a day


Olive oil, not thought of that. Yeah I'll have to get some maltodextrin sounds like good stuff for clean carb intake.


----------



## maxie

Good luck wth it porkchop your on the right track with that routine .and it makes a change seeing someone not paranoid about putting a little bit of fat on when trying to build muscle.

Go for it mate get your lifts up safely in good form and bang the food down,keep at it week after week,month after month you will be shifting some big weights,if your getting too fat keep the protein up and drop carbs.


----------



## Porkchop

Cheers mate.


----------



## Porkchop

Interesting.

But klach, is that the case if I'm chucking healthy stuff down my neck? I'm quite a hard gainer , I don't drink alcohol and avoid junk food. I can't imagine I'm going to balloon tbh.

But you might be right, its something I'll need to monitor. Maybe upping my cardio a bit if I notice a bit much loose flesh


----------



## Porkchop

Would be interesting to hear why you think it doesn't suit. I don't have enough experience to say otherwise.

Also curious to know what sort of training you would do to bulk. Don't get me wrong, I'll probably stick with 5x5 for a while mate but it would be good to know something else if that's not working .

I wouldnt flame you for constructive criticism, which this is ;-)


----------



## zero2hero2013

personally i think 5x5 is a great entry into bodybuilding, but its exactly that. for us newbies its great. but when you get to a certain strength it defnately worth varying the workout a little more. even if its just to get some of the other support muscles working so you can lift heavier in the future.


----------



## Porkchop

Deffo. For bodybuilding I would imagine strength training only helps up to a point, at which you need to change and focus on isolation and definition, as you said getting different muscle groups working.

Even though I've been going to the gym for the past year it feels like I'm at the foot of a mountain lol.

Hopefully at the end that mountain will be me - muhaahhaaaaaa


----------



## zero2hero2013

im in the same boat mate, dont worry, just stick with the routine, when i did it, i made the mistake of going up through the weights a little too quickly. wish i had taken it a little slower and probably would of kept up with it for longer and made more overall progression.


----------



## Porkchop

@zero2hero2013 I was so tempted to start off heavier. You feel silly lifting stuff you know isn't going to challenge you at first, but at least you can practise your form I guess. Btw been following your thread journal, well done for sticking it out mate.

@klach79 cheers, will do.


----------



## faultline

@klach79 I'd be interested to hear what program you think is best for bodybuilding, always looking to improve and learn, cheers mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George

hows it going porkchop? how much longer u doing 5x5? gotr say wen i started i just done splits, maybe why my strength aint there


----------



## Porkchop

Okay, update.

Finished my second week on strongs. Now at these weights:

Squat 67.5kg

Bench 65kg

Press 50kg

Deadlift 95kg

Row 57.5kg

Did a few sessions in a row last week and it drained me well quick . Need to give myself more time to recover. My back was aching a bit.

Pleased with my form on the overhead press. Really felt it in my lats and obliques as they were stabilizing the bar. Shoulders were sufficiently burning lol.

Been eating like a trooper . Getting 3300+ a day easy, sometimes more. I've lost some definition around my abs definitely, but I'm also a bit bulkier on top now. Lats are starting to spread a bit.

Overall its been a good week. Just tailing off in motivation towards the end , but that'll be solved by increasing my rest days.


----------



## Porkchop

Gorgeous_George said:


> hows it going porkchop? how much longer u doing 5x5? gotr say wen i started i just done splits, maybe why my strength aint there


Alright mate, got another couple of months on 5x5 combined with bulking cycle. Gonna mix it up now and then with a few split days. The other day I tried a 3x8 set with isolation exercises and found I naturally lost strength on the 7th and 8th rep. Maybe its the 5x5 so I plan to keep mixing it up a bit from time to time.

I did split routines for a long time last year and while I got good definition out of it, I didn't have the raw amount of muscle to go with it if u know what I mean. I looked fit but thin. Wasn't that strong either like you said.

I definitely think getting stronger helps to give your muscles a fuller look, and enables you to work harder in your split routines. But I won't do stronglifts ALL the time because I don't want to be a powerlifter. I want to bodybuild.

Hope your week goes OK ;-)


----------



## Guest

Is your routine based on Starting Strength ? Throw some ab work in dude then you'd look pretty trim!


----------



## Porkchop

Is stronglifts the same as Starting Strength?

Scratch that, I just had a look. Stronglifts is a bit different but not much. Basically its 5x5 of the heavy compound exercises to build strength, starting off with low weight to perfect form, gradually increasing weight by 2.5kg each session (5kg for Deadlift) until you plateau.

Thxs for the advice about the abs, will hopefully be putting a small routine together that I can bolt on to the end of any session.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Porkchop said:


> Alright mate, got another couple of months on 5x5 combined with bulking cycle. Gonna mix it up now and then with a few split days. The other day I tried a 3x8 set with isolation exercises and found I naturally lost strength on the 7th and 8th rep. Maybe its the 5x5 so I plan to keep mixing it up a bit from time to time.
> 
> I did split routines for a long time last year and while I got good definition out of it, I didn't have the raw amount of muscle to go with it if u know what I mean. I looked fit but thin. Wasn't that strong either like you said.
> 
> I definitely think getting stronger helps to give your muscles a fuller look, and enables you to work harder in your split routines. But I won't do stronglifts ALL the time because I don't want to be a powerlifter. I want to bodybuild.
> 
> Hope your week goes OK ;-)


kwlkwl, u got a target weight u wana get to? or just putting max size on?

& m8 dpnt worry too much about staying ripped and getting 6 packs cus ur cheating urself out of alot of gains if u do, u look fine as it is and a lil fat aint gunr make u look a state, just my opinion tho.

& thnx bro u 2


----------



## Porkchop

16 June 12

Weight 76.4kgs

Stronglifts stats

Squat 75kg

Bench 70kg

Row 60kg

Press 50kg

Dead 95kg

Clean and press 42.5kg

Chin ups 5x5 body weight

Been ill this week which is very annoying. Still managed to get to the gym but it was more a going through the motions.

Lost a bit of weight over the past couple of weeks, but managed to put it back on. Helped a lot to have that fitness pal app on my phone. I could easily see what I was consuming.


----------



## Guest

Hi mate hows it going? Natty bulking like myself, and also hitting the 3000kcal mark.

How much you putting on each week? I've been puttin 1ib on so pretty happy. Your strength looks to of increased a fair amount too. Good luck mate, will be following


----------



## Porkchop

Thxs bud.

Yep, strength is definitely improving which is good, lost some definition and gained a bit around the waist as I'm eating same as you 3000-3500 a day.

I'm gaining about half a kilo a week, which isn't too bad. In fact, based on that average, I think I can set a goal of being 80kgs in 2 months time, then I can think about shifting the emphasis towards losing a bit of fat.


----------



## Guest

Porkchop said:


> Thxs bud.
> 
> Yep, strength is definitely improving which is good, lost some definition and gained a bit around the waist as I'm eating same as you 3000-3500 a day.
> 
> I'm gaining about half a kilo a week, which isn't too bad. In fact, based on that average, I think I can set a goal of being 80kgs in 2 months time, then I can think about shifting the emphasis towards losing a bit of fat.


Think eating cleaner has maybe helped me drop a bit actually! Not a lot but a bit.

Just switched from fitday to my fitness pal today. Got absolutely everything on there! Non of this american junk


----------



## Porkchop

klach79 said:


> You would be better off not going for a body weight as this is likely to lead to you just gaining weight for the sake of it without focusing on quality of gains.


True. I was more thinking of a number at which to stop bulking if that makes sense. I know the mirror needs to play a big part here, i.e when I look big enough then stop, but I think it'd be handy to have a reference point when starting to cut. But I take your point, its not worth putting on the pounds if those pounds are just fat.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Porkchop said:


> True. I was more thinking of a number at which to stop bulking if that makes sense. I know the mirror needs to play a big part here, i.e when I look big enough then stop, but I think it'd be handy to have a reference point when starting to cut. But I take your point, its not worth putting on the pounds if those pounds are just fat.


if u keep weighin urself and make sure not gaining too much weight like 3lbs a weeks, it will be good gains, over 2lbs a week is too much m8


----------



## Porkchop

Gorgeous_George said:


> if u keep weighin urself and make sure not gaining too much weight like 3lbs a weeks, it will be good gains, over 2lbs a week is too much m8


Cool, ta.


----------



## Porkchop

I can see the logic in that.

Gonna get a tape measure and get some measurements done. Once a week I think I'll measure and weigh, then look to adjust if needs be.

I'm happy with strength gains so far. I'd like to get dead lifts and squats in the triple figures, with bench press as close to 100 as I can. Then I'll switch to body part split routine, adjusting my food intake to get me leaner.


----------



## Porkchop

Very interested mate. Will be doing 100kg deadlift next session. I get a sore (not hurting as such, just very aching) lower back for a couple days afterwards, is that normal?

Form wise any tips on that appreciated. I use one overhand, one underhand grip. Keep bar as close to legs as poss. When lifting I keep a little arch in the back as I straighten out. At the end I try and thrust my hips to the bar, is that right? Don't know where I got that from.

Its the lowering part I'm more unsure of. I try and keep my back straight but it always feels a bit wrong .


----------



## Porkchop

Not sure, I might be able to get a video next week.

I'd say my weakest point is getting it off the floor. I try to lower it back down exactly the way I brought it up but its hard to resist the temptation to let gravity take its course lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

be following this, im natty and bulked last year, if your not botherd about fat gain then milk and peanut butter and evoo oil is the way to go, worked for me


----------



## Porkchop

Cool. Milk I'm doing okay on, getting plenty down me. Peanut butter - I bought a 1kg tub from myprotein but I could do with a blender so I can add it to my protein shakes. And I take it evoo oil is olive oil? Been cooking my chicken with it, but I hear you can add it to salads and stuff. Might try that (note to self - need to start eating salad first lol).


----------



## Porkchop

#measurements 17 Jun

Chest 40"

Waist 35"

Arms 14" (man I thought they would have been bigger than that!)

Quads 20"

Calves 13.5"

Weight 76.4kgs

Calorie intake 3000 a day

Macros:

73g fat

290g carbs

155g protein


----------



## powerhousepeter

Porkchop said:


> Cool. Milk I'm doing okay on, getting plenty down me. Peanut butter - I bought a 1kg tub from myprotein but I could do with a blender so I can add it to my protein shakes. And I take it evoo oil is olive oil? Been cooking my chicken with it, but I hear you can add it to salads and stuff. Might try that (note to self - need to start eating salad first lol).


yeah use a blender, or just eat it off the spoon if you have to, as far as olive oil goes, if u want a easy way of upping calories then add olive oil to your shkaes, sounds pretty rough but its not bad really


----------



## Porkchop

powerhousepeter said:


> yeah use a blender, or just eat it off the spoon if you have to, as far as olive oil goes, if u want a easy way of upping calories then add olive oil to your shkaes, sounds pretty rough but its not bad really


Lol I'll be swigging it from the bottle soon like a wino lol.

@klach79 thanks for the tips.


----------



## Porkchop

Okay, had to do a bit of a change as parts of me were growing and others weren't!

Will drop the cals a bit for a month. 2820 is my goal. The 5x5 training is going well and my strength is definitely improving but I'm used to doing a lot more exercise wise in the gym. I might alternate my 5x5 sessions with split days, see how that goes.

Edit -

Did a session in the gym with a new routine, which incorporated some of the strength compound lifts as well as what I've been used to doing in the past, i.e split routine. It went well. I have been used to doing gym 5-6 times a week, and for the past month I've scaled it down to 3 times a week in order to do this stronglifts. It hasn't helped me gain as much muscle as I'd like, but it has made me stronger and I think if I carry on with this combo it'll give good results.

I'll post my new routine up in a bit when I get a chance.


----------



## Porkchop

Okay so I'm lazy and don't want to type out my routine. Screenshots attached lol.

2 days on 1 day off. 20mins cardio at end of chest/back day, 30mins abs after shoulders day.


----------



## powerhousepeter

Any reason why you only have one exercise for shoulders? If ur going to go with one exercise you would be better with a press I'd say


----------



## Porkchop

I do have overhead press in that routine, ignore the pic that shows it seated. I like to do them standing. So there is press and lateral raise.

It doesn't look that much for the shoulders though, you're right. I like doing Cuban shoulder press but I'd rather have an exercise that packs on muscle. Any suggestions or will lateral raises do that with the press ?


----------



## Porkchop

@bone

Strong lifts on its own wasn't working for me. My revised version is hopefully going to solve some issues, but I would be grateful for any more info. If you could point me in the right direction to have a look at some of those routines, that would be cool.


----------



## powerhousepeter

Porkchop said:


> I do have overhead press in that routine, ignore the pic that shows it seated. I like to do them standing. So there is press and lateral raise.
> 
> It doesn't look that much for the shoulders though, you're right. I like doing Cuban shoulder press but I'd rather have an exercise that packs on muscle. Any suggestions or will lateral raises do that with the press ?


i would do millitary press and do lat raises, as heavy as u can with good form, and then maybe do 2 sets of dumbell press to failure and your shoulders will be fried


----------



## maxie

Hey up lads im sorry to say this but a month in bodybuilding without gear is nothing,you need to get on a routine and stay on it,work your weights up till your a strong lad,you cant squat 200kg,bench 120,deadlift 200 and etc for reps without getting bigger its physically impossible.

stick to it the consistency is the main thing


----------



## AlexHealy

Subscribed to this. We're the same height and body stats are pretty similar, except I'm about 5kg heavier and your lifts are a bit more than mine, but I'm cutting so meet you in the middle.


----------



## Porkchop

@maxie

Thanks for the input dude. I'm still lifting the big five compound exercises, increasing the weight little by little. I just needed to add a bit more to the routine.



AlexHealy said:


> Subscribed to this. We're the same height and body stats are pretty similar, except I'm about 5kg heavier and your lifts are a bit more than mine, but I'm cutting so meet you in the middle.


Cool. Are you doing a journal? If so I will subscribe and hopefully we'll be able to stay motivated and get some quality gains.

I'm interested in learning about the best way to naturally cut without losing too much muscle, any tips you find out along the way will be greatly appreciated


----------



## WilsonR6

5x5 is the one!

Last time got to benching 85kg at 75kg bodyweight natty

Gonna start it again soon and see if I can beat that


----------



## leeds_01

WilsonR6 said:


> 5x5 is the one!
> 
> Last time got to benching 85kg at 75kg bodyweight natty
> 
> Gonna start it again soon and see if I can beat that


nice one mate i remember when i was natty doing roughly that weight for reps at that body weight


----------



## Porkchop

Update ***

Past the worst of my flu now, didn't lose too much gym time.

Got my diet down a bit better too, nothing like feeling rough to cut your intake. Switched to skimmed milk. Whole milk might have been the culprit in increasing my waistline a bit too much. I'll see how it goes.

Now on 2800 cals per day. Ive discovered I'm not a hard gainer lol.

Exercise stats:

Squat - 85kg

Bench - 72.5kg

Press - 52.5kg

Dead lift - 100kg

Row - 62.5kg

Really pleased I broke triple figures on the deadlift. I'm now lifting PB's on all exercises.

Will post up body stats next week.


----------



## Porkchop

WilsonR6 said:


> 5x5 is the one!
> 
> Last time got to benching 85kg at 75kg bodyweight natty
> 
> Gonna start it again soon and see if I can beat that


Awesome.

Can't wait for next bench session, I should be pressing my bodyweight 75kg.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

2800 on a bulk gheez lol


----------



## AlexHealy

Porkchop said:


> @maxie
> 
> Thanks for the input dude. I'm still lifting the big five compound exercises, increasing the weight little by little. I just needed to add a bit more to the routine.
> 
> Cool. Are you doing a journal? If so I will subscribe and hopefully we'll be able to stay motivated and get some quality gains.
> 
> I'm interested in learning about the best way to naturally cut without losing too much muscle, any tips you find out along the way will be greatly appreciated


Yeah I am, not a lot going on in there at the moment though.

I've been on a cut, and I've found I've lost fat but built muscle. That said, I've only been doing it for about 2 months, so I have probably only seen beginner gains.


----------



## Porkchop

Update **** pics

Well, after a week away from the gym (circumstances) I tried starting from where I left off. Lifted the same weights I did before the break, found it hard but doable. Ached like a SOB for a couple days after.

Couple of days later, increased weight a bit. Stats are now:

Squat 90kg

Press 55kg

Row 62.5kg

Bench 72.5kg

Deadlift 100kg

Clean and press 40kg

Strength gains are coming along well. I'm more comfortable with the program now I've sorted out a couple of additional exercises to help arms/calves etc. I'm going to stick with this until my strength gains plateau, then I'll look at bringing more isolation exercises in.

Bulking wise, I haven't put any more weight on since initial gains in the first month, but I haven't lost either. However, my waist has gone down a bit and I seem to have toned up a touch. I switched from full fat milk to skimmed, lowered my calorie goal and tried to keep my food intake as clean as possible.

Now I'm back on the plan with training and diet, and feeling better, I'm going to up my cals to 3000. That should only mean having one more chicken breast a day.







Pics a bit naff I know, need to get the wife to take them.


----------



## Porkchop

Body stats update. All measurements in inches :

Chest 41 (1 inch increase)

Arms 14.5 (0.5 inch increase)

Waist 36 (1 inch increase)

Quads 22 (2 inch increase)

Calves 13.5 (same)

Weight (kgs) 77.5

Calories per day 3000

Macros:

Fat 83g

Carbs 300g

Protein 226g

So, in 3 weeks I have gained a decent amount! The 1 inch extra around my middle (I measure at belly button level) would concern me but I don't think it looks too bad.

All in all I'm glad that I'm seeing real gains. Just gonna keep doing what I'm doing. Maybe add another calf routine lol. Those boys just don't want to grow!


----------



## Porkchop

Another week, another solid exercising and eating 3000+ cals.

Weight 77.7kg

Chest 42 in (+1in, just below 42 in tape measure)

Arms 14.5 in (no change)

Waist 36.5 in (+0.5 in)

Quads 22in (no change)

Calves 13.5 in (no change)

Squat 97.5kg

Press 45kg

Deadlift 105kg

Row 67.5kg

Bench 72.5kg

I had to drop my shoulder press down to 45kg. I did a form check and noticed I was push pressing every rep at 55kg, using my legs for the exercise too much. Dropping to 45 helped to isolate the shoulders better for the set.

Squats are really coming on. Got the big 100 next session, whoop whoop

Pleased that chest is at 42in. A lot of my medium tops feel tighter, if this keeps up I might need to get some new t shirts lol (I've been a size medium for 12 years).

Moving up to 3200 cals now, I think I can manage it. Just got a blender, its awesome! Why I didn't get one before I don't know. Mixed my protein shake with peanut butter. Tasted gorgeous.

I'm also taking zma now, after reading some good stuff about it. It certainly promotes a heavy sleep! Slept through my alarm. My wife said I snoozed it 5 times but I don't remember. Later on in the day, I felt better recovered. Last session , I was barely able to make 95kg 5x5, it took me 15 to 20 seconds between each rep on the last two sets. This time I smashed out 97.5kg 5x5 as if it was 80. Boom.

Halfway through, want my weight to get over 80kg if I can.


----------



## Porkchop

Klach, I know what you're saying, but I've also gained 2 inches on quads and an inch on chest. Isn't some stomach gain inevitable? A few posts back you mentioned upping the cals if the gains stopped, did you mean measurements or weight on the bar?

I might stay at 3000, it just seems low for a bulk.


----------



## Porkchop

I do appreciate your input on this, thanks.

Okay, so if I was considering a hypertrophy routine, do you think the one that Diddler posted might be good (although i'm not sure about the one set thing, but i like the exercises)

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 1 work set

* Flat flyes - 1 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 1 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 1 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 1 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves

* Squats - warm-ups, 1 work set

* Leg press - work set

* Leg extension - work set

* Leg curl - warm-up, work set

* Stiff leg deadlift - work set

* Standing calf raise - work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis

* Rope crunches - warm up, work set

* Lat pull down - warm-ups, work set

* Deadlift - warm-up, work set

* Bent-over rows - work set

* Shrugs - work set

* Standing BB curls - warm up, work set

* Concentration curl - work set

Or would you go for more isolations?

The main issue for me would be the change in diet. To be honest Klach i don't have a clue what cals i would need to lean me out. i'm not even sure how to work it out. Less carbohydrates surely, but still keeping protein high? and keep fats low? I'm unsure what I would be aiming for.

any more help you could offer appreciated. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Porkchop

I can get 4 days in easy. if you have any ideas routine - wise i'm all ears bro.


----------



## Porkchop

Cheers. pm'd you back.

Yeah, think that would be good. send me some stuff when you get a chance and I'll look through it with a mind to starting something different. I have enjoyed the strength training and i think its helped me to lift bigger, but you're right I need to lean out. just want to keep muscle doing it.


----------



## Porkchop

Well, 6 weeks later....

I've been doing an awesome routine given to me by Klach79, together with a nutrition plan based on 2300 calories and a 40/30/30 pro carb fat split.

The routine was brutal, working all bodyparts twice a week, with loads of compound moves and some isolations. Started with 4 sets of each exercise, ended up with 6 sets of each! Was almost thinking about bringing a sleeping bag to the gym at that point lol.

Gains have been amazing though. Current weight 74.7kg. My waist has gone from 36.5in to 33.5in. My chest from 40 to 43in. Arms from just under 14 to 14.75in. quads from 20 to 22.5in.





Now that I've got some unwanted fat off, I'll be doing a lean bulk (as opposed to the chuck-anything-down-your-neck philosophy I was doing before), starting from next week. Hopefully I can minimize fat gains while putting on a bit of mass.


----------



## DigIt

Great progress there man all in the right direction, waist down, chest arms + quads out 

Keep it up

I was wondering where all the natty journals were lol

Might do one of my own soon


----------



## Porkchop

Thanks 

Yeah I noticed that too, because I was looking for inspiration to see what's possible natural, and in what timeframe it's doable. Turned out most of the ones I looked in had stopped writing. Easily done I guess.


----------



## Porkchop

klach79 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just saw you updates, looking good, great progress in the last 6 weeks. What was the difference in body weight in the end?
> 
> Now you have had the volume routine you should enjoy the change of pace on the next training phase!
> 
> (P.S. who is Joachim?)


Arghhh, bloody predictive text! Amended :thumbup:

So, over the six weeks:

Difference in body weight: -1.3kgs.

Difference in waist size: -2.0in

Difference in arm size: +0.5in

Difference in chest size: +1.25in

Difference in quad size: +1in

Difference in calf size: +0.25in

Just finished the first week of the new routine, you're right dude it is a lot different! loving it.


----------



## HJL

nice work mate, keep at it  whats the routine!?


----------



## Chester180

Nice work and good gains  also interested in the routine?


----------



## Porkchop

HJL said:


> nice work mate, keep at it  whats the routine!?





Chester180 said:


> Nice work and good gains  also interested in the routine?


Thanks guys 

I'll just check with Klach79 before posting anything up, as he was the one that made the routine. It's a 4 day split hitting each bodypart twice a week.


----------



## Hayesy

Stick at it bro, i did a similar routine and made all kinds of gains!!


----------



## faultline

Subbed into this mate, fellow natty 

I'd be interested to know the routine also.

Klach, if u get a second could u glance at my journal and give some feedback, u seem like the man in the know, cheers


----------



## Porkchop

faultline said:


> Subbed into this mate, fellow natty
> 
> I'd be interested to know the routine also.
> 
> Klach, if u get a second could u glance at my journal and give some feedback, u seem like the man in the know, cheers


Yeah, he's really good at helping you refine your routine and diet. I think he's either on holiday at the mo our just got back.


----------



## Porkchop

Back is getting better, and shoulders are really starting to come on.


----------



## loganchristophe

Get it going, you are on the right path porkchop ! I like dem delts !


----------



## mantz1525

Porkchop said:


> View attachment 94724
> 
> 
> Back is getting better, and shoulders are really starting to come on.


nt hard to tel what hand you **** wiv! lol gd progress mate!


----------



## Porkchop

mantz1525 said:


> nt hard to tel what hand you **** wiv! lol gd progress mate!


Hahaha! Never noticed that!

You're right btw lol


----------



## DigIt

lifts still going up mate? thats what its all about lol

im still out of training from my busted ankle :cursing:

really hope i can start deads and squats by monday. can still bench ok


----------



## Porkchop

DigBick said:


> lifts still going up mate? thats what its all about lol
> 
> im still out of training from my busted ankle :cursing:
> 
> really hope i can start deads and squats by monday. can still bench ok


Ouch, bet that's been annoying mate.

Yeah, lifts have been good, but I think I've reached a plateau now as for the past two weeks they've stayed the same.

Can't get past:

80kg bench (5 reps)

100kg squat (4 reps)

120kg deadlift (5 reps)

I'm sure it wont be long, just need to stick it out


----------



## DigIt

Porkchop said:


> Ouch, bet that's been annoying mate.
> 
> Yeah, lifts have been good, but I think I've reached a plateau now as for the past two weeks they've stayed the same.
> 
> Can't get past:
> 
> 80kg bench (5 reps)
> 
> 100kg squat (4 reps)
> 
> 120kg deadlift (5 reps)
> 
> I'm sure it wont be long, just need to stick it out


strong, man. keep it up add another 20kg to them all :thumb:

adjust your diet first mate, always diet first when you plateu


----------

